# CS Sub 10" Boston Acoustics is "Wood-pecking"



## razgriz (Nov 19, 2008)

I have had my CS Sub 10" by Boston Acoustics for about two years. Around November 2015 it started making noises not sent by my receiver. I describe the artifact as the sound a woodpecker makes when pecking wood. I tested to find the cause by trying a different outlet, trying a different sub cable, I tried running the sub at line level, and I have tried having no connection to the receiver at all. All of these test produced no change in the artifacts. These artifacts come and go but always happen many times an hour.


----------



## razgriz (Nov 19, 2008)

*Development*

I am hearing the same wood-pecking interference in the L/R channels. I will troubleshoot by using the motherboard optical out vs the dedicated sound card witch is currently in use. Unfortunately I do not have the means at this time to change out the receiver for troubleshooting.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

So the system is only connected to the computer? How exactly is everything connected?

If you are getting the sounds when the Receiver is not connected to the computer, it's not a computer issue. And/or if you are getting the sounds when the sub isn't even connected to the Receiver, then you have a faulty sub.


----------

